# How would you re-arrange this tank?



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I just recently planted my Sanchezi tank and I was curious what you would do different?


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

i would get some lower lying plants to add as yours are all tall different lenghts gives alot to the look of a tank but with what you have already id say great job just add to it


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Im sorry to notice, but I would take the 2 house plants out that petsmart tries to sell as aquatic, and replace them with aquatic plants first

The mondo grass, and the tall skinny plant are non aquatic. The corkscrew val is aquatic, so you are good there

As far as the scape, I would get a smaller grain substrate, and make a mound or a slope of some sort from which the driftwood can stick out from. Then the wood could be partly buried and anchored, and it would look more natural

Then maybe I would get medium height plants for around the sides of the driftwood, low plants for the front, some moss more towards the bottom of the driftwood, and some taller plants for the back


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Im sorry to notice, but I would take the 2 house plants out that petsmart tries to sell as aquatic, and replace them with aquatic plants first
> 
> The mondo grass, and the tall skinny plant are non aquatic. The corkscrew val is aquatic, so you are good there
> 
> ...


now that is some good advice right there...


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

i would get a nice rock for the driftwood to lean against instead of the tank and then I would use lower growing plants in front of the base of the wood. Get rid of the mondo grass for sure I made the same mistake and the plant rotted. Not worth it. It would be cheap to replace the gravel with eco complete thats what I am using. Darker color substrate looks way better it is also designed for plant growth. Dont get me wrong with the advice your tanks is 100% better then anyone who uses fake crap. keep use posted with pics. so far so good man. how much light do you have. It looks like the right color. looks like 10000k


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

It's a 17 watt lightbulb, I am looking into a different bulb but I am not sure what yet.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I am so pissed, I am going back to the store tomorrow and going to be a little unhappy. Are they going to always die in every case or could they live?


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

Puddjuice said:


> I am so pissed, I am going back to the store tomorrow and going to be a little unhappy. Are they going to always die in every case or could they live?


they will die !!!!!!!! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!. how big is your tank.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

You have some house plants that will grow under water in there.
Low lying plants in the front...I cant wait to do a planted tank..keep us posted!

Just realized I should read before I post...oh well.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I am pretty pissed. I wonder how long these plants will last.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

you'd think that people would complain enough that places like petco and petsmart would stop selling those as aquatic plants


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I would just say more plants. Looks good, you just need some more plants.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> you'd think that people would complain enough that places like petco and petsmart would stop selling those as aquatic plants


I don't think they will stop selling them.. Because most customers believe they can't grow plants in their aquarium anyway, and perpetually keep buying new plants after they die.. Works out well for Petsmart and the like.

If you go to the store and ask nicely if you could return them because you did research and found they were non aquatic plants, I'm sure they would let you return them and recieve in store credit to get some aquatic plants instead


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> you'd think that people would complain enough that places like petco and petsmart would stop selling those as aquatic plants


I don't think they will stop selling them.. Because most customers believe they can't grow plants in their aquarium anyway, and perpetually keep buying new plants after they die.. Works out well for Petsmart and the like.

If you go to the store and ask nicely if you could return them because you did research and found they were non aquatic plants, I'm sure they would let you return them and recieve in store credit to get some aquatic plants instead
[/quote]
that's actually a very good point, i know that alot of people just replace dead aquarium plants without as much as a thought.


----------

